Ask HN: How do you deal with complain rate on SES - kureikain
======
kureikain
Hi all,

I run a news letter with AWS SES and the complaint rate is reaching 0.05%.
They expect 0.1% complaint rate.

I have received zero complaints email from SES in last 1 months but this rate
isn't going down. ALl of my email required double opt-in and ubsubscribe link.

I have no idea why this complaints rate isn'g going down and worry I may get
suspend. I only send around 15K email per month.

AWS support is no helpful because the tech support isn't free and around few
hundres dollars a month :(.

Any one has experience with using SES and dealing with complaints rate?

